# Soy Milk



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

You know me - hate to waste food.  I got these three little 6.5 oz. containers of soy milk as samples in a "goody bag" they were giving out at Curves.  

We won't drink the stuff.  What should I use it for?


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2005)

Do you have a dog?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

We have two of them.


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2005)

I am sure they will love the treat then.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

Sandy!  Billy!  Treat time!


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2005)

Abby wants to know if she can have some too? (Oops, thats my foot in there, ignore that)


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

Abby looks like a cross between Sandy and Billy.  Tried to figure out how to load their photo in here, but I'm too dense.

anyway.........I DO have 3 containers of that sh...um...soy milk.  Here, Abby!


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2005)

Go here...http://photobucket.com/

Follow the registration instructions and upload the photos from your files. 

When you have it uploaded, scroll down; there will be three little windows with code in them underneath your picture. Highlight the one one the bottom, copy and paste into your message window and TA DA!! (The one that has


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

*I used Image Shack*





here's our spoiled 4-legged children.  don't look directly into their eyes.


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! I melted! They DO look like Abby. Abby is a Golden Retriever/vacuum cleaner. LOL! What are your babies?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

Sandy is (we think) part golden retreater and part border collie.  Billy is suppposedly part springer spaniel and part lab.  All we know is that he is from West Virginia.  Nuff said.  We call him Billy Joe Dog.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heart Throb*

You know my weakness!  Any kind of dog is such a heart throb.  I used to be attracted to boys and men, dogs were so much more loving.  If you want to give them up, I am here.  I am only grateful they have people who love them in return.  I just hope when and if I do get to heaven, I'll see ALL of my friends.  I wouldn't want to go there if they weren't.  Your world is complete when you have dog.  Two or three would be even better.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

We love them too, ITK (that means NO! you can't have them).


----------



## htc (Oct 1, 2005)

I use soy milk for cereal and my coffee. It's the vanilla stuff.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 1, 2005)

*What I Thought*



			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> We love them too, ITK (that means NO! you can't have them).



They are priceless!  Alix your foot looks okay too.  Only shows you don't care about what you look like as long as they are happy.  They do look loved!  My cousin is completely crippled and his wife had stroke and only use one side.  Do you know they won't give up their three dogs no matter what people say?  To be honest, the dogs are what keep them going.  Just amazing they live alone and only have hospice coming in twice week.  Otherwise, they manage on their own.  I just think it is miracle to have the dogs around too.  I also see the dogs at nursing homes.  The people all seem so much more calm when they are there.  Just give them all extra hug for me.  They'll know it was from me.  They are smart.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 1, 2005)

Alix and mudbug your dogs are so cute.

Mudbug, I use soy milk in smoothies.  You won't even know that it is in there.  I have not tried to use it on cereal or anything like htc.  But if I had to I supposed I could.


----------

